# Think Tank > Austrian Economics / Economic Theory >  Mises University 2021

## Occam's Banana

*NOTE*: This year, Mises University won't be live-streamed on YouTube. Instead, the live streams will be carried by Odysee.

Also, a single URL will serve for all the streams. In other words, there won't be a separate URL for each live-streamed presentation, either.

*Here is the link for the live stream at Odysee: Mises University Live!*

However, I expect that video recordings of the live-streamed presentations will be uploaded to YouTube as well as Odysee. I will try to update this thread as those become available - but Odysee videos don't currently embed at RPFs, so I will have to embed the YouTube uploads instead (I will also try to include a link to each Odysee upload as well). As usual, links to any corresponding audio (or slide) files will be added to the charts below as they become available.

Here are links to the threads for previous years, for anyone who is interested:

*Mises University 2013*
*Mises University 2014*
*Mises University 2015*
*Mises University 2016*
*Mises University 2017*
*Mises University 2018*
*Mises University 2019*
*Mises University 2020*
*Mises University 2021 LIVE STREAMS / VIDEOS / AUDIO*

*SCHEDULE OF LIVE STREAMS (all times Central Daylight Time)*

Source: Mises University 2021 Schedule (PDF)

*SUNDAY: 18 JULY 2021*

*TIME (CDT)*
*SPEAKER*
*TITLE*
*VIDEO*
*AUDIO*
*SLIDES*

7:00 PM
Tho Bishop
Jeff Deist
Joseph Salerno
Welcome and Opening Remarks
POST #3
MP3
N/A



*MONDAY: 19 JULY 2021*

*TIME (CDT)*
*SPEAKER*
*TITLE*
*VIDEO*
*AUDIO*
*SLIDES*

9:00 AM
Joseph Salerno
The Birth of the Austrian School
POST #4
MP3
PPTX

10:00 AM
Jeffrey Herbener
Subjective Value and Market Prices
POST #5
MP3
PPTX

11:00 AM
Peter Klein
Entrepreneurship
POST #6
MP3
PPTX

1:00 PM
Shawn Ritenour
The Division of Labor and Social Order
POST #7
MP3
PPTX

2:00 PM
Sandra Klein
Money
POST #8
MP3
PPTX

3:00 PM
Patrick Newman
Banking
POST #9
MP3
PPTX

4:00 PM
Patrick Newman
Austrian Capital Theory
POST #10
MP3
PPTX

5:00 PM
Jeffrey Herbener
Peter Klein
Sandra Klein
Shawn Ritenour
panel discussion
POST #11
MP3
N/A

6:30 PM
Andrew Napolitano
An Evening with Judge Andrew P. Napolitano
POST #32
MP3
N/A



*TUESDAY: 20 JULY 2021*

*TIME (CDT)*
*SPEAKER*
*TITLE*
*VIDEO*
*AUDIO*
*SLIDES*

9:00 AM
David Gordon
Praxeology: The Method of Economics
POST #12
MP3
PPTX

10:00 AM
Joseph Salerno
Calculation and Socialism
POST #13
MP3
PPTX

11:00 AM
Jeffrey Herbener
The Theory of Interest
POST #14
MP3
PPTX

1:00 PM
Peter Klein
Competition and Monopoly
POST #15
MP3
PPTX

2:00 PM
Per Bylund
Austrian Economics in Business
POST #16
MP3
PPTX

3:00 PM
Jonathan Newman
The Austrian Theory of the Business Cycle
POST #17
MP3
PPTX

4:00 PM
Mark Thornton
Prohibition and Legalization: The Way Forward
POST #18
MP3
PPTX

5:00 PM
Per Bylund
David Gordon
Jeffrey Herbener
Peter Klein
Jonathan Newman
Joseph Salerno
Mark Thornton
panel discussion
POST #19
MP3
N/A



*WEDNESDAY: 21 JULY 2021*

*TIME (CDT)*
*SPEAKER*
*TITLE*
*VIDEO*
*AUDIO*
*SLIDES*

9:00 AM
Thomas DiLorenzo
Mises's Theory of Socialist Destructionism: The American Reality
POST #22
MP3
N/A

10:00 PM
Timothy Terrell
Government Land Ownership and Management
POST #23
MP3
PPTX

11:00 AM
Peter Klein
The Economics of Big Tech
POST #24
MP3
PPTX

1:00 PM
Shawn Ritenour
Growth Theory: Two Views
POST #25
MP3
PPTX

2:00 PM
Lucas Engelhardt
Modern Monetary Theory
POST #26
MP3
N/A

3:00 PM
Jonathan Newman
Austrian Alternatives to Conventional Economic Statistics
POST #27
MP3
PPTX

4:00 PM
David Gordon
The Political Philosophy of Hans Hoppe
POST #31
MP3
PPTX

5:00 PM
Thomas DiLorenzo
Lucas Engelhardt
David Gordon
Peter Klein
Jonathan Newman
Shawn Ritenour
Timothy Terrell
panel discussion
POST #28
MP3
N/A



*THURSDAY: 22 JULY 2021*

*TIME (CDT)*
*SPEAKER*
*TITLE*
*VIDEO*
*AUDIO*
*SLIDES*

9:00 AM
Robert Murphy
Bidenomics
POST #33
MP3
PPTX

10:00 AM
Thomas DiLorenzo
The Curse of Economic Nationalism
POST #34
MP3
N/A

11:00 AM
Timothy Terrell
Markets and Medical Care
POST #35
MP3
PPTX

1:00 PM
Lucas Engelhardt
Minimum Wage
POST #36
MP3
N/A

2:00 PM
Per Bylund
The Seen, the Unseen, and the Unrealized
POST #37
MP3
N/A

3:00 PM
Thomas DiLorenzo
The Great Nonsense of the Great Reset
POST #38
MP3
N/A

4:00 PM
Robert Murphy
Understanding Money Mechanics
POST #39
MP3
PPTX



*FRIDAY: 23 JULY 2021*

*TIME (CDT)*
*SPEAKER*
*TITLE*
*VIDEO*
*AUDIO*
*SLIDES*

9:00 AM
Patrick Newman
Cronyism: Liberty versus Power in America, 1607-1894
POST #42
MP3
PPTX

10:00 AM
Timothy Terrell
Higher Education in Crisis
POST #43
MP3
PPTX

11:00 AM
Ryan McMaken
Political Decentralization as a Road to Anarcho-Capitalism
POST #44
MP3
N/A

1:00 PM
Lucas Engelhardt
Business Cycles and Skyscrapers
POST #45
MP3
N/A

2:00 PM
Patrick Newman
Progressives: Then and Now
POST #46
MP3
N/A

3:00 PM
Lucas Engelhardt
David Gordon
Jeffrey Herbener
Peter Klein
Jonathan Newman
Shawn Ritenour
Joseph Salerno
Faculty Panel: Theory and Method
POST #48
MP3
N/A

3:45 PM
Per Bylund
Thomas DiLorenzo
Sandra Klein
Patrick Newman
Timothy Terrell
Mark Thornton
Faculty Panel: Policy and History
POST #49
MP3
N/A



*SATURDAY: 24 JULY 2021*

*TIME (CDT)*
*SPEAKER*
*TITLE*
*VIDEO*
*AUDIO*
*SLIDES*

NOON
Ryan McMaken
We're in the Middle of a Long War with the State
POST #47
MP3
N/A

12:45 PM
Joseph Becker
Felicia Jones
Karras Lambert
David McClain
Mises Institute Graduate Program and Research Fellowship Panel
POST #50
MP3
N/A

1:30 PM
Tho Bishop
The Case for Economic Populism
POST #51
MP3
N/A

2:30 PM
Hunter Hastings
Your Purpose: Creating a Career
N/A
N/A
N/A

3:00 PM
Jeff Deist
Steven Phelan
Human Action Podcast: Startup Stories
POST #52
MP3
N/A

3:30 PM

Closing Remarks and Awards Ceremony
N/A
N/A
N/A

----------


## Occam's Banana

T minus 30 minutes bump.

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Welcome to Mises University 2021!*
_ Welcome and opening remarks by Tho Bishop, Joseph Salerno, and Jeff Deist._
Odysee: https://odysee.com/@mises:1/welcome-...ersity-2021!:d
YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GwwkvYTwYXM

----------


## Occam's Banana

*The Birth of the Austrian School | Joseph T. Salerno*
Odysee: https://odysee.com/@mises:1/the-birt...ian-school-7:1
YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1pkPZRsNInA

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Subjective Value and Market Prices | Jeffrey M. Herbener*
Odysee: https://odysee.com/@mises:1/subjecti...ket-prices-5:9
YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gfyu-KhPH8o

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Entrepreneurship | Peter G. Klein*
Odysee: https://odysee.com/@mises:1/entrepre...ter-g.-klein:0
YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mtmn4-Wgubw

----------


## Occam's Banana

*The Division of Labor and Social Order | Shawn Ritenour*
Odysee: https://odysee.com/@mises:1/the-divi...cial-order-7:2
YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eg978hNWDCc

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Money | Sandra Klein*
Odysee: https://odysee.com/@mises:1/money-sandra-klein-2:d
YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_PLD_KllE7c

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Banking | Patrick Newman*
Odysee: https://odysee.com/@mises:1/banking-patrick-newman:f
YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WJKMEZ1fwLk

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Austrian Capital Theory | Patrick Newman*
Odysee: https://odysee.com/@mises:1/austrian...eory-patrick:6
YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8GM2TxLMg0I

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Faculty Panel | Mises University*
_Featuring Peter Klein, Sandra Klein, Shawn Ritenour, and Jeffrey Herbener._
Odysee: https://odysee.com/@mises:1/faculty-...s-university:5
YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=abfFS55Qq24

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Praxeology: The Method of Economics | David Gordon*
Odysee: https://odysee.com/@mises:1/praxeolo...-economics-6:3
YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v-GF13hQuto

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Calculation and Socialism | Joseph T. Salerno*
Odysee: https://odysee.com/@mises:1/calculat...sm-joseph-t.:2
YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DnZ1GFZ0-nU

----------


## Occam's Banana

*The Theory of Interest | Jeffrey M. Herbener*
Odysee: https://odysee.com/@mises:1/the-theo...t-jeffrey-m.:2
YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=601JhfSenow

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Competition and Monopoly | Peter G. Klein*
Odysee: https://odysee.com/@mises:1/competit...ter-g.-klein:e
YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ryKf44Xnazg

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Austrian Economics in Business | Per Bylund*
Odysee: https://odysee.com/@mises:1/austrian...siness-per-2:b
YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b3iixeCmqAE

----------


## Occam's Banana

*The Austrian Theory of the Business Cycle | Jonathan Newman*
Odysee: https://odysee.com/@mises:1/the-aust...e-business-6:9
YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7cs490NJr5g

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Prohibition and Legalization: The Way Forward | Mark Thornton*
Odysee: https://odysee.com/@mises:1/prohibit...tion-the-way:3
YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FySzjzIOsaM

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Faculty Panel | Mises University*
_Featuring Peter Klein, Per Bylund, David Gordon, Jonathan Newman, Jeffrey Herbener, Mark Thornton, and Joseph Salerno._
Odysee: https://odysee.com/@mises:1/faculty-...university-2:f
YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2BLBdjLwsV8

----------


## ClaytonB

> *The Birth of the Austrian School | Joseph T. Salerno*
> Odysee: https://odysee.com/@mises:1/the-birt...ian-school-7:1
> YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1pkPZRsNInA


Watched.

Recommended, *highly*...

----------


## ClaytonB

> *Praxeology: The Method of Economics | David Gordon*
> Odysee: https://odysee.com/@mises:1/praxeolo...-economics-6:3
> YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v-GF13hQuto


Watched. Recommended.

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Mises's Theory of Socialist Destructionism: The American Reality | Thomas J. DiLorenzo*
Odysee: https://odysee.com/@mises:1/mises&#39;s-...of-socialist:b
YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QPmTScZ7_sk

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Government Land Ownership and Management | Timothy D. Terrell*
Odysee: https://odysee.com/@mises:1/governme...d-management:8
YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sDW5XmFeZ-s

----------


## Occam's Banana

*The Economics of Big Tech | Peter G. Klein*
Odysee: https://odysee.com/@mises:1/the-econ...ter-g.-klein:1
YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3kMXVIo9C3Y

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Growth Theory: Two Views | Shawn Ritenour*
Odysee: https://odysee.com/@mises:1/growth-t...awn-ritenour:2
YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m99iSyEDYws

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Modern Monetary Theory | Lucas M. Engelhardt*
Odysee: https://odysee.com/@mises:1/modern-m...ory-lucas-m.:8
YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WB54zgQaI2o

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Austrian Alternatives to Conventional Economic Statistics | Jonathan Newman*
Odysee: https://odysee.com/@mises:1/austrian...nventional-2:e
YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xvengR9Gf68

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Faculty Panel | Mises University*
_Featuring Peter Klein, David Gordon, Jonathan Newman, Lucas Engelhardt, Thomas DiLorenzo, Shawn Ritenour, and Timothy Terrell._
Odysee: https://odysee.com/@mises:1/faculty-...university-3:a
YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i1bCIr3FPQQ

----------


## ClaytonB

> *Mises's Theory of Socialist Destructionism: The American Reality | Thomas J. DiLorenzo*
> Odysee: https://odysee.com/@mises:1/mises&#39;s-...of-socialist:b
> YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QPmTScZ7_sk


Watched. This is a *MUST WATCH*.

Mises was writing about Antifa/BLM 100 years ago. In this talk, DiLorenzo sketches out the entire global Marxist strategy with specific names, details and facts.

This is the real information!!

----------


## ClaytonB

> *Modern Monetary Theory | Lucas M. Engelhardt*
> Odysee: https://odysee.com/@mises:1/modern-m...ory-lucas-m.:8
> YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WB54zgQaI2o


Engelhardt is a roundabout speaker. A forthright statement of his point: debt is not money, nor can it be money _apart from the intervention of the State_.

Why is debt not money? To start with, absolutely no one would have confused debt and money before about 150 years ago. And even after Marxist academics began corrupting the scholarly understanding of money and economics, any John Q. Public on the street would have immediately known the difference between debt and money until at least 50 years ago when the dollar's last tie to gold was cut by Nixon in 1971. But perhaps pre-Marxist people were just confused about money and we needed modern Marxism to straighten us out...

The Austrian account of the emergence of money from barter[1] is not necessarily a historical argument. Engelhardt briefly mentions this account of money but says nothing further about it. But it's important to emphasize that the emergence of money from barter is a _notional_ argument, meaning, it's an argument that stands even if it is a historical fiction. "Suppose there was a time when there was no money and humans solely engaged in barter... in that case, this is how money (must have) eventually emerged even from that condition." So even if there has never been a time that humans did not use _something_ as money, the Austrian account of the emergence of money from barter is a sound argument. In that case, it's a _reductio ad absurdum_, because even if you start with a society without a money commodity, very quickly, you have a society that is using a money commodity.

Debt lacks almost all of the properties that we now recognize are key to the emergence of a money commodity from barter. Debt is not fungible because every debtor is unique. Debt is not divisible because each debt is an indivisible "legal claim" against the debtor. Debt is not durable because debtors can die, become disabled or destitute or go into default. The liquidity of debt is subject to extreme fluctuations based on legal and political uncertainty because the collection of debt instruments is logically dependent on their enforceability in court -- if your country is taken over by socialists and these socialists declare "all debts are hereby dissolved", then all those IOUs in your vault have become completely worthless overnight.

So the idea that debt is money or even _could be_ money (apart from the say-so of the State) is ludicrous. If anything, debt is an illusion. Combined with the multiplication of corporate entities that can hold debt, debt can be manufactured without limit. Debt-as-money creates a kind of "fully privatized central bank" (operated by the commercial banking system) and this results in unbounded inflation as anyone who can create a corporation and take on debt in the name of that corporation is thereby able to print their own money[2].

*Money is the most saleable good, and it is used as the primary medium of exchange.* You can invent creative, postmodern definitions of money to your heart's content, but these definitions cannot change what money is, any more than creative, postmodern definitions of gravity can change what gravity is. You can leap over the cliff with firm faith that your definition of gravity is true and the "outdated, obsolete" definition of gravity is false, but the outcome will be the same, no matter what thoughts and feelings are passing through your mind as you fall to your death.

---

[1] - Short version: Imagine a pre-money society in which people exclusively barter goods they have for goods they need. One fur skin for two baskets of fish. And so on. Among the goods that are traded, some are more easily traded than others (less waiting time is required in order to find someone who wants to trade for that good). These goods are called _liquid_ goods. As a small set of liquid goods emerges, people will begin to recognize that some of those goods have an additional use-value _because of_ their high liquidity. So you will have a "convergence" on demand for one or a few such goods, and these goods will become money. The properties of these goods are not completely arbitrary but are quite logically connected to their usefulness as a monetary good (durability, fungibility, scarcity, and so on).

[2] - Our current monetary system still has the Fed at the center of this scheme so debt cannot be created _beyond_ what the Fed allows. However, creating lots of corporate debt is basically how you open a no-limit credit card with the Fed. And now that we have QE-forever, they are printing up unlimited debt/"cash" for anyone willing to open a line of credit with them...

----------


## Occam's Banana

*The Political Philosophy of Hans Hoppe | David Gordon*
Odysee: https://odysee.com/@mises:1/the-poli...hans-hoppe-2:b
YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5_ntM_Ha0KM

----------


## Occam's Banana

*An Evening with Judge Andrew P. Napolitano*
Odysee: https://odysee.com/@mises:1/an-eveni...ge-andrew-p.:b
YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DQuW4nW485A

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Bidenomics | Robert P. Murphy*
Odysee: https://odysee.com/@mises:1/bidenomi...rt-p.-murphy:3
YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3G3s19b7uuo

----------


## Occam's Banana

*The Curse of Economic Nationalism | Thomas J. Dilorenzo*
Odysee: https://odysee.com/@mises:1/the-curs...ationalism-5:0
YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GNW5cMJOsPw

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Markets and Medical Care | Timothy D. Terrell*
Odysee: https://odysee.com/@mises:1/markets-...e-timothy-d.:2
YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oCRcK5va9tk

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Minimum Wage | Lucas M. Engelhardt*
Odysee: https://odysee.com/@mises:1/minimum-....-engelhardt:d
YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LzL_UaXos9I

----------


## Occam's Banana

*The Seen, the Unseen, and the Unrealized | Per Bylund*
Odysee: https://odysee.com/@mises:1/the-seen...e-unrealized:b
YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7YbGXk6iE6o

----------


## Occam's Banana

*The Great Nonsense of the Great Reset | Thomas J. DiLorenzo*
Odysee: https://odysee.com/@mises:1/32_DiLor...U_20210722_1:d
YouTube: (not yet available)

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Understanding Money Mechanics | Robert P. Murphy*
Odysee: https://odysee.com/@mises:1/understa...cs-robert-p.:9
YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KCUVydkGKWA

----------


## ClaytonB

> *Bidenomics | Robert P. Murphy*
> Odysee: https://odysee.com/@mises:1/bidenomi...rt-p.-murphy:3
> YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3G3s19b7uuo


Watched. As always, Murphy knocks it out of the park...

----------


## ClaytonB

> *The Political Philosophy of Hans Hoppe | David Gordon*
> Odysee: https://odysee.com/@mises:1/the-poli...hans-hoppe-2:b
> YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5_ntM_Ha0KM


Watched. Excellent.

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Cronyism: Liberty versus Power in America, 1607-1849 | Patrick Newman*
Odysee: https://odysee.com/@mises:1/cronyism...sus-power-in:b
YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XKFDtEt2eYw

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Higher Education in Crisis | Timothy D. Terrell*
Odysee: https://odysee.com/@mises:1/higher-e...s-timothy-d.:b
YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0cuGhHqXBns

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Political Decentralization as a Road to Anarcho-Capitalism | Ryan McMaken*
Odysee: https://odysee.com/@mises:1/politica...-as-a-road-3:a
YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QuXZJibu4zk

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Business Cycles and Skyscrapers | Lucas M. Engelhardt*
Odysee: https://odysee.com/@mises:1/business...ers-lucas-m.:8
YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7afS1pYZCnU

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Progressives: Then and Now | Patrick Newman*
Odysee: https://odysee.com/@mises:1/progress...trick-newman:4
YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gFrjsOf2euY

----------


## Occam's Banana

*We're in the Middle of a Long War with the State | Ryan McMaken*
Odysee: https://odysee.com/@mises:1/we&#39;re-in...ong-war-with:8
YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A8geZLz755I

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Faculty Panel: Theory and Method*
Odysee: https://odysee.com/@mises:1/faculty-...y-and-method:9
YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nQTtBRNMdys

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Faculty Panel: Policy and History*
Odysee: https://odysee.com/@mises:1/faculty-...-and-history:5
YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SzHL2jM3k48

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Mises Institute Graduate Program and Research Fellowship Panel*
Odysee: https://odysee.com/@mises:1/mises-in...-program-and:3
YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hFLY4-M7Wqc

----------


## Occam's Banana

*The Case for Economic Populism | Tho Bishop*
Odysee: https://odysee.com/@mises:1/the-case...populism-tho:7
YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UJEjUXVedmU

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Human Action Podcast: Startup Stories*
Odysee: https://odysee.com/@mises:1/steven-p...rtup-stories:0
YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=68kv6eYYyWM

----------

